# TwitchSwitcher



## caitp (Sep 8, 2016)

caitp submitted a new resource:

TwitchSwitcher - Switch Twitch.tv channel status and game name when switching to a different Scene



> Originally, this work began as a fork of the OBS classic plugin (https://obsproject.com/forum/resources/twitch-switcher.242/), but has since become a rebuild from the ground up, with support for newer Twitch API requirements (such as the new Client ID requirement), and with cross-platform support.
> 
> While not yet released in binary format, it is currently build-able on Windows with Visual Studio 2015, and on Mac OSX with Xcode 7+, and is fairly straight forward to deploy.
> 
> This...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## fatmatrow (Sep 21, 2016)

Where's the download for the studio version


----------



## ZeloTypia (Sep 25, 2016)

caitp said:


> caitp submitted a new resource:
> 
> TwitchSwitcher - Switch Twitch.tv channel status and game name when switching to a different Scene
> 
> ...



Maybe interesting if you are playing Starcraft : https://www.reddit.com/r/starcraft/comments/4zvf9p/guide_sc2_client_api_python_automated_twitch/

Two people in the thread at reddit.com failed on the part you already solved but your tool lack a part of the functionality this python script have fmpov.

I would donate in advance some money if you could expand your feature set with the ones mention in the /u/Starcraft thread for OBS Studio.

What do you think?


----------



## mihawk90 (Oct 25, 2016)

fatmatrow said:


> Where's the download for the studio version



If you read the description you'll know...


----------



## fatmatrow (Oct 26, 2016)

mihawk90 said:


> If you read the description you'll know...



I smoke a lot of pot and so I missed the building part


----------



## GM Rod (Oct 31, 2016)

Any links to download a compiled version for mac?


----------



## osab (Jan 3, 2017)

im Having trouble extracting it on obs studio anyone care to help / explain


----------



## Fallen_Tyrael (Aug 10, 2017)

This was another great plugin from OBS Classic that I really miss for OBS Studio! How is progress coming towards a release?


----------



## dodgepong (Aug 11, 2017)

This _is_ an OBS Studio plugin.


----------



## Fallen_Tyrael (Aug 20, 2017)

I know this is for Studio! I was just stating that I really found the OBS Classic plugin version really useful. Also if the work towards a binary release for this OBS Studio version is still coming along? As I have been having issues compiling it myself.


----------



## Death2Mongo (Aug 25, 2017)

Having the same issue with install, the directions and directory structure do not match up with my install of OBS Studio.  Not sure what goes where and dropping it into the main folder as instructed does nothing.


----------



## japurple (Nov 5, 2017)

Any progress here?


----------



## Kcmartz (Nov 30, 2017)

Another dead plugin, I fear. :/


----------



## ChristopheCVB (Aug 1, 2018)

Where can we get the source in order to compile it ?


----------



## RytoEX (Aug 1, 2018)

Chris2A said:


> Where can we get the source in order to compile it ?


Their source is posted in the "More information" link on the resource page.  Here it is:  https://github.com/caitp/TwitchSwitcher


----------



## ChristopheCVB (Aug 2, 2018)

RytoEX said:


> Their source is posted in the "More information" link on the resource page.  Here it is:  https://github.com/caitp/TwitchSwitcher


Thx


----------



## nbtc971 (Sep 22, 2018)

It would be nice to get a completed plugin that is ready to install.


----------



## I3ordo (Jan 17, 2019)

average user here: "compile?"


----------



## zer0mavrick (Aug 3, 2020)

This isn't easy to install on OBS Studio. If you don't know anything about programming, then don't bother. I'm lucky enough to have a friend that does programming for his job and is going to help me set this up cause lord knows I couldn't do this on my own.


----------



## DocSky (Nov 21, 2021)

Will there be a final version someday? This tool would be amazing.


----------



## DocSky (Nov 21, 2021)

Or are there any alternative tools somewhere? I have put lots of hours into research and I need something like this


----------

